# disque dur interne neuf non reconnu



## samalyon (19 Février 2008)

Bonjour a tous

alors voila, j'expose mon probleme :

le disque dur interne de mon power book 15" est décédé samedi dernier (snif)

Je suis donc allé en acheter un neuf, samsung 80 Go IDE 2,5"

A l'installe de leopard, il ne trouve pas le disque dur, il ne monte pas, dans utilitaire disque, il ne trouve que le DVD.

N'est ce pas un probleme de formatage? Je suppose que le DD n''est pas formaté lorsqu'on l'achete neuf, mais je pensais que utilitaire disque etait la pour pouvoir formater le disque. 

Bref je me retrouve dans le meme probleme que lorsque mon ancienn DD ne marchiat plus,  il ne montais pus non plus.

pouvez vous m'aider ? avez vous quelques solutions ?

merci d'avance de votre aide.

sam.


----------



## gmaa (19 Février 2008)

Je commencerai par faire un reset PRAM
("Alt pomme P R" maintenus immédiatement après avoir fait redémarrer et attendre le bruit caractéristique).
Après


----------



## samalyon (19 Février 2008)

gmaa a dit:


> Je commencerai par faire un reset PRAM
> ("Alt pomme P R" maintenus immédiatement après avoir fait redémarrer et attendre le bruit caractéristique).
> Après




bon, je viens faire un reset PRAM, mais rien n'y fait. Le DD ne monte toujours pas

lorsque la fenettre "selectionner une destination" au debut de l'install, il n'y a rien

.....


----------



## gmaa (19 Février 2008)

Après
"Reset SMU"
Faire une recherche google avec ces deux mots.
J'ai fait une fois 
C'est un reset un peu plus "profond".
Peut-être


----------



## samalyon (19 Février 2008)

toujours rien meme apres un reset SMU


----------



## gmaa (19 Février 2008)

Je passe la main


----------



## moirasc (20 Février 2008)

Si au moment de choisir l&#8217;emplacement-destination pour l&#8217;OS, votre nouveau disque dur ne s&#8217;affiche pas, allez dans la barre de menu (en haut de l&#8217;écran) puis dans Utilitaires -> Utilitaire de disque.
Formatez votre disque, partitionnez-le comme vous le souhaitez puis cette fois vous devriez voir votre disque dur apparaître.

Edit.. oups je viens de constater à la lecture de votre post que votre DD n'est pas reconnu dans l'utilitaire disque...
Dans cas essayer de retirer le DD , et de le repositionner (faux contact ?)​


----------



## samalyon (20 Février 2008)

c'est ce que je vais faire ce soir, je vous tiens au jus.

par contre c'est assez bizarre, j'avais le même problème avec mon ancien disque dur, ce qui m'a fait dire qu'il était mort (plus le vilain bruit au démarrage). 

quand même ôtez moi d'un doute, ça ne peu pas être la carte mère, ou la mémoire, le DVD ne démarrerais pas ?


----------



## samalyon (20 Février 2008)

c'est de ma faute, mea culpa

le disque dur n'etait pas connecté a la carte mere. pas correctement en tout cas.

je sais j'ai l'air bete dans ces cas la....

le disque tournait en effet car il etait alimenté mais non connecté a la CM.

En tout cas,merci beaucoup pour les infos, et le temps passé a me repondre. (j'ai honte)

Sam.


----------



## Tox (20 Février 2008)

Ce genre de mésaventures arrive fréquemment avec les laptop. Tous les connecteurs étant très petits, nous hésitons à forcer avec nos grosses paluches...


----------



## moirasc (20 Février 2008)

samalyon a dit:


> c'est de ma faute, mea culpa
> 
> le disque dur n'etait pas connecté a la carte mere. pas correctement en tout cas.
> 
> ...



No problemo.


----------



## gmaa (20 Février 2008)

Errare humanum est perseverare


----------

